# wanted seiko marine master



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

*wanted seiko marine master*


View Advert


as above really... anyone want to sell me one?

thanks colin




*Advertiser*




Docta13



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

